# Prime day is upon us



## Edward Verosky (Jun 9, 2016)

How's it going out there for prime day?? Looks like maybe some overstaffing in MSP, doesn't look like many more packages than usual.


----------



## detsoob (Jun 16, 2016)

Correct me if I am wrong but If Amazon Prime customers order today for Prime Day unless they pay extra for next day or one day shipping packages will be at the warehouse out for delivery on Thursday. 2-day shipping


----------



## pifhluke (Jul 6, 2016)

detsoob said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but If Amazon Prime customers order today for Prime Day unless they pay extra for next day or one day shipping packages will be at the warehouse out for delivery on Thursday. 2-day shipping


I ordered a few things, 1 came today, some Friday so who knows


----------

